# anker platzieren



## wenco (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit einem Anker die Möglichkeit schaffen,
wieder an den Anfang der Seite zu springen, wenn es viel
zu scrollen gab. 
Das ist natürlich auch ersteinmal einfach umzusetzen.
Mein Problem ist nun folgendes:
Meine Seiten haben ein topmargin von 30 und der Anker 
befindet sich also immer an dieser Stelle. 
das ist blöd, weil der obere Rand natürlich auch zu sehen sein soll 
und wenn man zur nächsten Seite blättert springt alles.

Wie kann ich meinen Anker sozusagen auf topmargin=0 platzieren?
Geht das überhaupt?

Danke!
wenco


----------



## Fabian H (18. Oktober 2003)

Machs mit JavaScript:

```
<a href="" onClick="window.scrollTo(0, 0);return false;">Klcik</a>
```


----------



## wenco (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Machs mit JavaScript:
> *
> 
> ...



hi Nuinmundo ,
funktioniert, vielen dank!
wenco


----------

